# L118 for 721 to NOT roll tomorrow (update)



## Ron Castro (Jul 12, 2002)

Just got off an hour and a half call with an ATR supervisor discussing some problems I'm having with my second 721. 
He left me on hold while he questioned HIS supervisor on something he could not answer. He came back and told me that this particular problem should be addressed in the new software download L118 set to spool tonight thru Thursday. Tried to get more info about what else is in the software, but he seemed kind of vague. I was told to wait until I received the upgrade and if my problems still existed to call back.
I asked what happened to L104 through L117. He said there were too many problems that needed to be fixed and they had to skip these downloads. Could this be true? Does this mean that all these software fixes are just sitting there with numbers waiting to be sent?
Anyway, I'm just a lurker that has learned quite a bit from this forum and I thought this information should be passed on. Hope it's true.
Ron


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

What problem did you have that L118 might fix? I assume the LXXX numbers are just builds and not actual release numbers. :shrug:


----------



## Ron Castro (Jul 12, 2002)

I have a few problems. If I schedule 2 mon-fri events in a row, neither will fire; (is that clear?) I get 23 sec. or 49 sec. recordings; The "jump to live" problem i think we're all having; The message that pops up when you have scheduled 2 same-time events and you're watching live. This message gives you three choices of what to do because both tuners are going to be in use. If I am not watching the screen when this message appears, the message stays on the screen unresolved and nothing records. This only happened once, but I thought as long as I had the guy on the phone, I might as well complain about everything. He listed it as an "uncommon event"
Anybody else hear about this L118 download?


----------



## pk-rr (Aug 1, 2002)

Do not know anything about L118. But I sure have the same problem as you Ron. I hope L118 fixes it.

Btw my receiver will not upgrade the software from L102 to L103, so Dishnetwork is sending me a replacement receiver.

PK


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Interesting. I will probably get the update right before my replacement gets here.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I also wonder if the numbers they skip represent the number of things that they have done since the last download. How else would htey come up with the number and not just go to the next number? There has to be some logical explaination.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I just checked my email and got a bunch of email from from about the 721 upgrade. 

The supervisor to whom you spoke with gave the member incorect information.

There IS a version 1.18 being sent out tonight, but its for the Dishplayer NOT the 721. (I am not sure what this 1.18 does for the Dishplayer but I will take a guess and say that it gets the Dishplayer ready for spot beams from 110)

The next version of the 721 software should be 1.04 and from what I am hearing the "jump to live" bug will be fixed along with some timer issues (especialy M - F timers)

Hang in there gang, good things are coming.

Enjoy your 721's!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *There has to be some logical explaination. *


Remember we are talking about DISH here. :lol:


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Lol, I almost forgot, big mistake asking for a logical explaination, maybe for Dish but not for us.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Again folks this software update is for the DISHPLAYER not the 721. The next software version will be 1.04 quite logical.


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

I've had the same problem with consecutive Mon-Fri timers not working. Glad to hear that it'll be part of the next Software download. Let's hope it's soon! Daily timers are one of the main features of using a 90-hour PVR...


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Scott, any comment from Dish on making the software available from 110 in addition to 119?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope no comments on that unfortunately. Lets hope after E8 is online it can be put up


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I haven't even gotten 103 yet..


----------

